# Can one's business server be transfering malwar to computers w/o the the bus. knowing



## ybekele72 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok so i was looking for a program that would allow me track my laptop if it was stolen and i found prey ( from preyproject.com). If all that i have read about it is true, it is more than amazing but when i thought why not just look at the title of the paragraphs of the terms of use and see if im being tricked cuz i heard sometimes they (software programers) will clearly wirte that a program has a virus knowing very well that nobody is going to read the virus and it could/might get them out of any future legal trouble. But i found the following statement in the Terms of Use: 

*"3. RULES*
Fork does not warrant that the functions contained in the Service provided by the Site will be uninterrupted or error-free, that defects will be corrected or that this Service or the Server that makes it available will be free of viruses or other harmful components."




so at first i thought that it had a virus also because I remembered that years ago my cable company cut off my internet connection cuz my computer was being used to transfer viruses without me or anybody in my househould knowing (we got that tooken care of years ago). But i used virustotal (virustotal.com) to scan the file with 48 different antivriuses and all 48 did NOT find malware. The link to the report of the analysis of the file can be read here:


https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...2789e04f39ac051e246aae60/analysis/1380405751/


So what im wondering is Is it possible that the server of preyproject.com

could catch a virus that would be able to transfer to my computer without it being intentionally put there or is should the statement from the terms of use be a clear red flag to not install it because someone in their company would have to know if there was viruses infecting computers from their server?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

What you see in the terms of use looks like a standard disclaimer found in many other software products. The supplier will take reasonable precautions that the software is error free and contains no malicious software, but they will not guarantee this. If the developers put a virus in the software or on the website they certainly wouldn't tell you about it. Nothing unusual here.

It is of course possible that the server in question, or any other server your computer makes a connection with, will have a virus. This is almost always without the knowledge of the owners. The owners will take reasonable precautions that this does not take place but neither you nor them can be 100% certain of this. This is a risk you take whenever you do anything on the Internet.

The results of a software infection are unpredictable.

Note that I have no previous knowledge of this software so cannot recommend either for or against it's use.


----------

